# Brewer Herf II!!! 7/14/07



## King James

That's right&#8230;.in anticipation for baseball season, decided to get the ball rolling on this a lil bit earlier this year to see if some people from other areas may want to go. Many ideas were thrown around such as just staying in the parking lot the whole game (which is basically what ended up happening last year) I think we will just get upper deck tickets and if it's a bad game we can go back to the lot&#8230;even if it's a good game, could go back halfway through. So here's what I got so far:

Dates
*-7/14
*

*Where:* Miller Park and herfin' in the parking lot before/after. Would we want to go 
somewhere afterwards as well???

*Other useful info:*
-Everyone bring a dish or beverage
-Will meet at a park n ride somewhere and carpool to stadium

*Planning on attending:*
King James


----------



## icehog3

*Re: Brewer Herf II!!!*

I am in.


----------



## decesaro

*Re: Brewer Herf II!!!*

Wow I cant even think as far ahead as this weekend :r Dont know how you do it , Ahh hell if Im still alive you can count me in for the tailgate :ss .....


----------



## Puffy69

*Re: Brewer Herf II!!!*

oh snap..i have to make this happen..count me in..


----------



## icehog3

*Re: Brewer Herf II!!!*



Rock Star said:


> oh snap..i have to make this happen..count me in..


Yahoooooooo!!!


----------



## backwoods

*Re: Brewer Herf II!!!*

count on me and my brother Drew:ss

but lets cut out the middle man here and tailgate in Buckheads parking lot


----------



## King James

*Re: Brewer Herf II!!!*



backwoods said:


> count on me and my brother Drew:ss
> 
> but lets cut out the middle man here and tailgate in Buckheads parking lot


hahahah... I'd be all for going there afterwards if you guys can find a way to get me in

*
Planning on attending:*
King James
Icehog
Decesaro
Puffy69
Backwoods
Drew


----------



## Twill413

*Re: Brewer Herf II!!!*

*Planning on attending:*
King James
Icehog
Decesaro
Puffy69
Backwoods
Drew
Twill413

You gotta turn 21 sometime this decade Jim


----------



## King James

*Re: Brewer Herf II!!!*



Twill413 said:


> *Planning on attending:*
> King James
> Icehog
> Decesaro
> Puffy69
> Backwoods
> Drew
> Twill413
> 
> You gotta turn 21 sometime this decade Jim


yah yah....rub it in..only a lil over a yr n 1/2 to go


----------



## icehog3

*Re: Brewer Herf II!!!*



Twill413 said:


> *Planning on attending:*
> King James
> Icehog
> Decesaro
> Puffy69
> Backwoods
> Drew
> Twill413
> 
> You gotta turn 21 sometime this decade Jim


Creativity Jim, creativity.


----------



## RenoB

*Re: Brewer Herf II!!!*

Now this is a party I don't wanna miss :mn

*Planning on attending:*
King James
Icehog
Decesaro
Puffy69
Backwoods
Drew
Twill413
RenoB


----------



## King James

*Re: Brewer Herf II!!!*



icehog3 said:


> Creativity Jim, creativity.


I guess I got a few months to try and get creative


----------



## backwoods

*Re: Brewer Herf II!!!*



King James said:


> I guess I got a few months to try and get creative


i think my sister has an ID you can borrow...


----------



## King James

*Re: Brewer Herf II!!!*



backwoods said:


> i think my sister has an ID you can borrow...


really! that'd be grea....... wait a minute, is that a joke? :fu


----------



## decesaro

*Re: Brewer Herf II!!!*



backwoods said:


> i think my sister has an ID you can borrow...


Al be nice now, she cant possible be as fugly as Jim :r


----------



## King James

*Re: Brewer Herf II!!!*



decesaro said:


> Al be nice now, she cant possible be as fugly as Jim :r


your right...good call man, I should use your sisters...at least then I have a fightin chance of gettin in:fu


----------



## decesaro

*Re: Brewer Herf II!!!*



King James said:


> your right...good call man, I should use your sisters...at least then I have a fightin chance of gettin in:fu


HA HA HA :tg ....

So on a differnt note what times everybody getting there :r


----------



## icehog3

*Re: Brewer Herf II!!!*



King James said:


> your right...good call man, I should use your sisters...at least then I have a fightin chance of gettin in:fu


Oh, Snap!! :r


----------



## backwoods

*Re: Brewer Herf II!!!*



King James said:


> your right...good call man, I should use your sisters...at least then I have a fightin chance of gettin in:fu


...Jim wins that round:ss


----------



## DonWeb

*Re: Brewer Herf II!!!*

*Planning on attending:*
King James
Icehog
Decesaro
Puffy69
Backwoods
Drew
Twill413
RenoB
DonWeb


----------



## King James

*Re: Brewer Herf II!!!*



DonWeb said:


> *Planning on attending:*
> King James
> Icehog
> Decesaro
> Puffy69
> Backwoods
> Drew
> Twill413
> RenoB
> *DonWeb*


w00t w00t Tony is aboard


----------



## King James

*Re: Brewer Herf II!!!*

I guess 1 quick question for the MoB guys...would this replace the border herf for this month...or would it just be a 2 herf month  w00t! haha


----------



## Twill413

*Re: Brewer Herf II!!!*



King James said:


> I guess 1 quick question for the MoB guys...would this replace the border herf for this month...or would it just be a 2 herf month  w00t! haha


WOOT WOOT! TWO HERF MONTH, but this should be the "main" MoB herf for the month. Don't wanna force the IL guys to drive up here twice in a month. Most of 'em have a hard enough time coming at all (TOM) 

:z


----------



## icehog3

*Re: Brewer Herf II!!!*



Twill413 said:


> WOOT WOOT! TWO HERF MONTH, but this should be the "main" MoB herf for the month. Don't wanna force the IL guys to drive up here twice in a month. Most of 'em have a hard enough time coming at all (TOM)
> 
> :z


I've been up there twice, Mr. Man....how many times you been to Illinois to herf with us?


----------



## Twill413

*Re: Brewer Herf II!!!*



icehog3 said:


> I've been up there twice, Mr. Man....how many times you been to Illinois to herf with us?


I haven't been to A herf, ever:tg ...


----------



## icehog3

*Re: Brewer Herf II!!!*



Twill413 said:


> I haven't been to A herf, ever:tg ...


Exactly.  :r


----------



## RenoB

*Re: Brewer Herf II!!!*



King James said:


> I guess 1 quick question for the MoB guys...would this replace the border herf for this month...or would it just be a 2 herf month  w00t! haha


I vote for a 2 herf month. But I also have to vote for the 7/14 Brewer date because I'm outta town from 7/18-22 (10KLF!).



Twill413 said:


> WOOT WOOT! TWO HERF MONTH, but this should be the "main" MoB herf for the month. Don't wanna force the IL guys to drive up here twice in a month. Most of 'em have a hard enough time coming at all (TOM)
> 
> :z


Actually, on the present schedule, July would be Chicago's month


----------



## Twill413

*Re: Brewer Herf II!!!*



RenoB said:


> I vote for a 2 herf month. But I also have to vote for the 7/14 Brewer date because I'm outta town from 7/18-22 (10KLF!).
> 
> Actually, on the present schedule, July would be Chicago's month


Well then I say 2 HERF month for sure. Maybe a Sox herf the 29th?


----------



## King James

*Re: Brewer Herf II!!!*



Twill413 said:


> Well then I say 2 HERF month for sure. Maybe a Sox herf the 29th?


come on Tony, they dont know how to tailgate down there...watcha think.. givin the flat landers too much credit


----------



## icehog3

*Re: Brewer Herf II!!!*



King James said:


> come on Tony, they dont know how to tailgate down there...watcha think.. givin the flat landers too much credit


Ever been to Soliders Field?


----------



## King James

*Re: Brewer Herf II!!!*



icehog3 said:


> Ever been to Soliders Field?


negative....and u will never convince me you tailgate better .... but you must admit you fellers dont have as good of brats


----------



## icehog3

*Re: Brewer Herf II!!!*



King James said:


> negative....and u will never convince me you tailgate better .... but you must admit you fellers dont have as good of brats


Your brats are tops! I give you that.


----------



## decesaro

*Re: Brewer Herf II!!!*



icehog3 said:


> Your brats are tops! I give you that.


:tpd: .... dont forget that great sour kraut too


----------



## icehog3

*Re: Brewer Herf II!!!*



decesaro said:


> :tpd: .... dont forget that great sour kraut too


Freeaking awesome sauerkraut !!:dr


----------



## King James

*Re: Brewer Herf II!!!*

Pitchers and catchers are reporting to AZ for spring training... baseball season is getting closer   hey twill, how bout an opening day herf? I'll skip school for that. Or you ganna be busy w/ your baseball stuff?


----------



## Twill413

*Re: Brewer Herf II!!!*



King James said:


> Pitchers and catchers are reporting to AZ for spring training... baseball season is getting closer   hey twill, how bout an opening day herf? I'll skip school for that. Or you ganna be busy w/ your baseball stuff?


Probably be busy, smack dab in the midst of the season. And honestly I don't wanna fight all the people who go just because it is "cool" to be at opening day, and won't go to another game all season.


----------



## King James

*Re: Brewer Herf II!!!*



Twill413 said:


> Probably be busy, smack dab in the midst of the season. And honestly I don't wanna fight all the people who go just because it is "cool" to be at opening day, and won't go to another game all season.


sellout! hahaha I've been to opening day the last 2 years and I'm not about to miss this one


----------



## BigVito

*Re: Brewer Herf II!!!*

whats the time for this?


----------



## King James

*Re: Brewer Herf II!!!*



BigVito said:


> whats the time for this?


For the brewer herf or opening day? Its a Saturday game, one of two dates in July... I haven't checked what game time is yet.


----------



## BigVito

*Re: Brewer Herf II!!!*

I'll check in on the thread again later. o


----------



## gvarsity

*Re: Brewer Herf II!!!*

I'd love to but I'm getting married on the 14th so I don't think I can get away. Maybe I can start ignoring the wife on the 21st.


----------



## King James

*Re: Brewer Herf II!!!*

Bump! any1 else interested in coming?


----------



## BigVito

*Re: Brewer Herf II!!!*

I don't know yet


----------



## icehog3

*Re: Brewer Herf II!!!*



King James said:


> Bump! any1 else interested in coming?


Do we have a date set?


----------



## King James

*Re: Brewer Herf II!!!*



icehog3 said:


> Do we have a date set?


There are two choices in the first post... I gatta talk to Min Ron Rob because he is gone for one of the dates. So once I talk to him we will have the date :tu


----------



## icehog3

*Re: Brewer Herf II!!!*



King James said:


> There are two choices in the first post... I gatta talk to Min Ron Rob because he is gone for one of the dates. So once I talk to him we will have the date :tu


Then I will tell you if I am coming! :r


----------



## Twill413

*Re: Brewer Herf II!!!*



King James said:


> There are two choices in the first post... I gatta talk to Min Ron Rob because he is gone for one of the dates. So once I talk to him we will have the date :tu


You guys pick a date, then tell me where to go and what to bring (other than cigars), and you know I am there.


----------



## icehog3

*Re: Brewer Herf II!!!*



Twill413 said:


> You guys pick a date, then tell me where to go and what to bring (other than cigars), and you know I am there.


Right on!


----------



## RenoB

*Re: Brewer Herf II!!!*



King James said:


> There are two choices in the first post... I gatta talk to Min Ron Rob because he is gone for one of the dates. So once I talk to him we will have the date :tu


I'm out of pocket 7/17-22. Regularly scheduled MoB herf is 7/14 in Chicago so a Brewer Herf could be a great substitute :2


----------



## icehog3

*Re: Brewer Herf II!!!*



RenoB said:


> I'm out of pocket 7/17-22. Regularly scheduled MoB herf is 7/14 in Chicago so a Brewer Herf could be a great substitute :2


Works for me, then back to Chicago for August? At least, if that Saturday doesn't conflict with the Shack.


----------



## King James

*Re: Brewer Herf II!!!*

7/14 it is. Tom if you could be so kind could you edit out the 7/21 in my first post and add 7/14/07 to the thread title  thanks brotha


----------



## RenoB

Bump!

I know it's still early but. . .

do we plan on getting tickets or are we just gonna tailgate?


----------



## King James

RenoB said:


> Bump!
> 
> I know it's still early but. . .
> 
> do we plan on getting tickets or are we just gonna tailgate?


this was discussed and I think we should get at least the cheapie upper deck seats because then we can go in for part of the game and come back to the lot to smoke and not feel bad about "wasting" $$ on tickets. Once we get a better idea on how many are going to attend we can get a block of nose bleed seats


----------



## RenoB

I ask because considering how well the Crew is doing, it may become difficult to obtain a block of seats together for a Saturday game in July. For example, Bernies $5 tickets are gone. Next up are reserved nose bleeds @$13. Right now they are available directly behind home plate.


----------



## King James

RenoB said:


> I ask because considering how well the Crew is doing, it may become difficult to obtain a block of seats together for a Saturday game in July. For example, Bernies $5 tickets are gone. Next up are reserved nose bleeds @$13. Right now they are available directly behind home plate.


I hear ya... we shall see what we can do, if we end up having to tailgate the whole time it wouldn't be the worst thing in the world either. So hopefully in a week or so we can get a good guess on how many tickets we will need and go from there :tu


----------



## King James

any more takers?


----------



## Twill413

We will all talk to you...(continued in the regular MoB thread)


----------



## M1903A1

King James said:


> any more takers?


MIght be...gotta check the schedule for July first.


----------



## BigVito

are you going to get tickets?


----------



## King James

was hoping to get a better gauge of who was coming so we know how many tickets to get. Since I'm playing football again (not sure if everyone knows this but I am for an IFL team, which is like semi-pro but I don't get any $$) I have a game the night of the herf at 8:00 so will have to cut out of my own herf before others most likely. If people want to come to the game thats cool or if you're going out to the bar thats alright too.


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> was hoping to get a better gauge of who was coming so we know how many tickets to get. Since I'm playing football again (not sure if everyone knows this but I am for an IFL team, which is like semi-pro but I don't get any $$) I have a game the night of the herf at 8:00 so will have to cut out of my own herf before others most likely. If people want to come to the game thats cool or *if you're going out to the bar *thats alright too.


Buckhead!!!! :al:ss:al:bx


----------



## DonWeb

King James said:


> we shall see what we can do, if we end up having to tailgate the whole time it wouldn't be the worst thing in the world either....


agreed!


----------



## BigVito

DonWeb said:


> agreed!


:tpd:


----------



## icehog3

But they are playing the Rockies, and they are my 18th favorite team!!


----------



## Tristan

Count me in; 90% sure. Gonna talk with the wife as well and see if she'd like to herf it up with us!


----------



## icehog3

Tristan said:


> Count me in; 90% sure. Gonna talk with the wife as well and see if she'd like to herf it up with us!


Very nice! I am very excite! :tu


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> Very nice! I am very excite! :tu


:r are tickets being got?


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> :r are tickets being got?


Your asking the wrong guy, I live in Chicago. :r


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> Your asking the wrong guy, I live in Chicago. :r


we going to a game down there?


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> we going to a game down there?


Quit phucking around and get Jim to decide!! :r


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> Quit phucking around and get Jim to decide!! :r


I have better luck getting hit by lightning


----------



## King James

BigVito said:


> I have better luck getting hit by lightning


dem fightin words


----------



## BigVito

King James said:


> dem fightin words


:bx:bx


----------



## icehog3

Finally, Jim and Perry want to fight someone other than me....each other!!!

"Bring it on, C'mon!!!" :bx:mn


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> Finally, Jim and Perry want to fight someone other than me....each other!!!
> 
> "Bring it on, C'mon!!!" :bx:mn


 I guess the nexy herf were havin grilled hog


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> I guess the nexy herf were havin grilled hog


I would put you guys in a blender and have you drinking yourselves in 30 seconds.

How did I get sucked into this again?


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> I would put you guys in a blender and have you drinking yourselves in 30 seconds.
> 
> How did I get sucked into this again?


I think Jimmy is in the corner. You coming to the next herf? I might have to make it


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> I think Jimmy is in the corner. You coming to the next herf? I might have to make it


Looks like I am off work, as long as they don't schedule my team at all that night, I am in. :tu


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> Looks like I am off work, as long as they don't schedule my team at all that night, I am in. :tu


invite your team :r My cigars were shipped today


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> invite your team :r My cigars were shipped today


I think the rest of my team would rather play hockey than smoke cigars....me, I wish I could do both every night!


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> I think the rest of my team would rather play hockey than smoke cigars....me, I wish I could do both every night!


I'd be happy smoking every night. never tried skating


----------



## King James

Tom is afraid to face me on the ice as not even he can excape the wrath of Jim I would place upon him


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> Tom is afraid to face me on the ice as not even he can excape the wrath of Jim I would place upon him


Smoke a little more crack.....


----------



## BigVito

King James said:


> Tom is afraid to face me on the ice as not even he can excape the wrath of Jim I would place upon him


how does one excape? do you mean he would take your cape


----------



## backwoods

BigVito said:


> how does one excape? do you mean he would take your cape


he traded in the cape for tights


----------



## BigVito

backwoods said:


> he traded in the cape for tights


:r that explains alot.


----------



## King James

Okay here is the story fellas. As most of you know I'm hitting a rough few months here for herfing with football and vacations and weddings just happening to be on every damn saturday there is a herf. For the 14th I'm supposed to have the herf, a game, and a wedding to go to. I decided I'm not going to my game that week but the problem is I don't know how long I would get to herf before I had to go to the wedding. I can possibly skip the wedding and go to the reception but I'm not sure about that as it is my godfather's wedding and he may get pissed if I'm not there. So we can either reschedule for another month or maybe just have it be a normal herf and postpone brewer herf 2 until it can be done properly. You guys let me know


----------



## Twill413

I motion for a "King James" pre-herf herf at an as yet to be decided location, before the gates open up at Miller, so that our brother can get some quality herf time before he leaves. Any seconds?


----------



## King James

Twill413 said:


> I motion for a "King James" pre-herf herf at an as yet to be decided location, before the gates open up at Miller, so that our brother can get some quality herf time before he leaves. Any seconds?


I thought of that... but if I end up having to go to the ceremony that starts at 3:00 so that pretty much does away with any time to herf. So if you guys want to do the brewer herf I shall pass on the torch and just catch it next year... but all this shit coming up is really starting to piss me off.


----------



## BigVito

King James said:


> I thought of that... but if I end up having to go to the ceremony that starts at 3:00 so that pretty much does away with any time to herf. So if you guys want to do the brewer herf I shall pass on the torch and just catch it next year... but all this shit coming up is really starting to piss me off.


 whose the one that chose the path to all the "shit"


----------



## King James

BigVito said:


> whose the one that chose the path to all the "shit"


The football is the only thing I chose


----------



## BigVito

King James said:


> The football is the only thing I chose


 you never did say how the bench was


----------



## King James

BigVito said:


> you never did say how the bench was


wouldn't know... played every offensive down


----------



## icehog3

What about doing the regular MoB herf in Chicago for July (Cigar King), and seeing if there is a Brewer's game that works for everyone in early August?


----------



## King James

icehog3 said:


> What about doing the regular MoB herf in Chicago for July (Cigar King), and seeing if there is a Brewer's game that works for everyone in early August?


you guys could do that but if its in illinois I most likely will not be able to go at all as that would be far to drive back if I have to make it for the wedding....if I only have to go to the reception I don't have to be there until 7:00 I think.


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> you guys could do that but if its in illinois I most likely will not be able to go at all as that would be far to drive back if I have to make it for the wedding....if I only have to go to the reception I don't have to be there until 7:00 I think.


My suggestion was to try and get a Brewer's Herf going that you could attend Jim...Everybody has things going on in the summer and we might all miss a herf or two, but I don't know what else you want us to do to accomodate you at this point.


----------



## King James

icehog3 said:


> My suggestion was to try and get a Brewer's Herf going that you could attend Jim...Everybody has things going on in the summer and we might all miss a herf or two, but I don't know what else you want us to do to accomodate you at this point.


Not trying to make you guys do anything brotha just saying there is a chance I would miss the whole herf again if it was in Illinois. I'll talk to my parents and possibly Uncle within the next few days and then will be able to better let you know what I can do. Also if you guys want to do the brewer game that is fine by me if we can't find another date for it.... there will always be more herfs I'm just getting really irritated with my folks about planning my schedule for me without asking. So sorry if it seems like I'm taking out my frustration on you guys


----------



## icehog3

No sweat, I just figured if we did Chicago in July we could try a BH in August. I know you would miss the July one, but I'm not sure about doing 3 straight herfs in Wisc (June, July, August). I will just let the rest of you decide what you wanna do, and if I can make it, I will...if not, no big deal.


----------



## King James

icehog3 said:


> No sweat, I just figured if we did Chicago in July we could try a BH in August. I know you would miss the July one, but I'm not sure about doing 3 straight herfs in Wisc (June, July, August). I will just let the rest of you decide what you wanna do, and if I can make it, I will...if not, no big deal.


well I'll talk to the family and will have more info on if I can make it and that in a few days or less


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> well I'll talk to the family and will have more info on if I can make it and that in a few days or less


OK....I think we decided that we weren't even gonna get tickets if we went on 7/14, so that part won't be a problem.


----------



## King James

icehog3 said:


> OK....I think we decided that we weren't even gonna get tickets if we went on 7/14, so that part won't be a problem.


yah, last year we ended up back in the lot anyways.... I think just sitting out there smoking and drinking is just as much fun anyways... I just didn't want to decide for the group if others wanted to get tickets


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> yah, last year we ended up back in the lot anyways.... I think just sitting out there smoking and drinking is just as much fun anyways... I just didn't want to decide for the group if others wanted to get tickets


Once we saw they were playing the Rockies, we all were saying "Who cares?" :r

I would rather herf anyway.....If I want to see baseball, I'll head to the D.


----------



## backwoods

FWIW...July HERF is out for me anyways, my daughter turns 16 on the 8th and my wife turns 29(again) on the 13th. an august brewer HERRF might be easier to hit for me.


----------



## RenoB

Ya know, we all have lives to live. Herfing should add to our life experience, not detract from it. We all make decisions everyday that have an impact on others, this is just another decision. Only you can decide what is important to you.

The MoB will be there for you on the second Saturday of every month (with a few exceptions like MMH). If you can make it, great. If you can't, there are no hard feelings and we'll look forward to seeing you at the next one.

Unless I'm the only one that plans to make the Brewers Herf, I suggest we stay with it. I have chosen this over a work related golf outing and pig roast, so if this falls thru I've still got something to do.

*Plan on attending 7/14*
RenoB


----------



## King James

Keeping it the 14th is fine... If it turns out I have to leave early and others want to meet somewhere before 3 (thats the earliest you can get into the park I believe) for a pre-herf we can do that. So I will do my best to work something out to be there as long as I can.


----------



## backwoods

:tpd:


excellent post Rob


----------



## icehog3

RenoB said:


> Ya know, we all have lives to live. Herfing should add to our life experience, not detract from it. We all make decisions everyday that have an impact on others, this is just another decision. Only you can decide what is important to you.
> 
> The MoB will be there for you on the second Saturday of every month (with a few exceptions like MMH). If you can make it, great. If you can't, there are no hard feelings and we'll look forward to seeing you at the next one.
> 
> Unless I'm the only one that plans to make the Brewers Herf, I suggest we stay with it. I have chosen this over a work related golf outing and pig roast, so if this falls thru I've still got something to do.


I think this is exactly the point. We won't all make them all, and I feel bad the Jim has to miss most of 3 in a row, but if we start changing every month to accomodate everyone then this will surely fall apart.

*Plan on attending 7/14*
RenoB
icehog3


----------



## King James

icehog3 said:


> I think this is exactly the point. We won't all make them all, and I feel bad the Jim has to miss most of 3 in a row, but if we start changing every month to accomodate everyone then this will surely fall apart.


there is a chance the 2nd weekend of the month in August my game will be on sunday but otherwise I could miss 4 in a row. After that though football is over and I will be at the shack, MMH in Sept, and hopefully all the mob herfs to make up for my absences

*Plan on attending 7/14*
RenoB
icehog3
King James (part of it)


----------



## Twill413

*Plan on attending 7/14*
RenoB
icehog3
King James (part of it)
Twill413 (Is it July yet?)


----------



## BigVito

*Plan on attending 7/14*
RenoB
icehog3
King James (part of it)
Twill413 (Is it July yet?)
BigVito (more of it than Jimmy) :ss


----------



## DonWeb

RenoB said:


> Herfing should add to our life experience, not detract from it.


Maharishi RenoB spittin' truth !

*Plan on attending 7/14*
RenoB
icehog3
King James (part of it)
Twill413 (Is it July yet?)
BigVito (more of it than Jimmy)
DonWeb
[/QUOTE]


----------



## M1903A1

DonWeb said:


> Maharishi RenoB spittin' truth !
> 
> *Plan on attending 7/14*
> RenoB
> icehog3
> King James (part of it)
> Twill413 (Is it July yet?)
> BigVito (more of it than Jimmy)
> DonWeb


Me too!

Is this BYOB again?


----------



## BigVito

M1903A1 said:


> Me too!
> 
> Is this BYOB again?


I didn't plan on bringing a bat.


----------



## icehog3

*Plan on attending 7/14*
RenoB
icehog3
King James (part of it)
Twill413 (Is it July yet?)
BigVito (more of it than Jimmy)
DonWeb
M1903A1


----------



## tchariya

icehog3 said:


> I think this is exactly the point. We won't all make them all, and I feel bad the Jim has to miss most of 3 in a row, but if we start changing every month to accomodate everyone then this will surely fall apart.
> 
> *Plan on attending 7/14*
> RenoB
> icehog3


Consistency is key. Add me to the list.


----------



## RenoB

*Plan on attending 7/14*
RenoB
icehog3
King James (part of it)
Twill413 (Is it July yet?)
BigVito (more of it than Jimmy)
DonWeb
M1903A1
tchariya

This is shaping up to be a good one boyz, keep 'em coming!


----------



## JPH

Wish I could make it....the Chi-drive is a killer.


----------



## Tristan

*Plan on attending 7/14*
RenoB
icehog3
King James (part of it)
Twill413 (Is it July yet?)
BigVito (more of it than Jimmy)
DonWeb
M1903A1
tchariya
Tristan (+ better half)

w00t! w00t!


----------



## RenoB

Now that we've got the August herft rolling (thanks to Cochise!), it's probably time to firm up our plans for July.

May I suggest we meet at the Ryan Rd. park & ride at 2pm for a pre-herf with King James (since he prolly can't make the herf, lol). At 3pm we head over to Miller park with just a couple of cars.

The plan is to tailgate only, there are no plans to acquire tickets. If you wish to attend the game, you are on your own - but we'll be tailgating until the game is over so we will be there for you when you get out.

Please plan to bring some fixin's and list below what you'll bring.

*Plan on attending 7/14*
RenoB - grill, charcoal, card table, brats, buns, condiments
icehog3
King James (part of it)
Twill413 (Is it July yet?)
BigVito (more of it than Jimmy)
DonWeb
M1903A1
tchariya
Tristan (+ better half)


----------



## icehog3

RenoB said:


> Please plan to bring some fixin's and list below what you'll bring.
> 
> *Plan on attending 7/14*
> RenoB - grill, charcoal, card table, brats, buns, condiments
> icehog3 - burgers, vodka, soda
> King James (part of it)
> Twill413 (Is it July yet?)
> BigVito (more of it than Jimmy)
> DonWeb
> M1903A1
> tchariya
> Tristan (+ better half)


Sounds like a plan....are we heading to Buckhead's after? The only reason I ask is if some are and some aren't, we need to handle the vehicle situation right. :2


----------



## BigVito

*Plan on attending 7/14*
RenoB - grill, charcoal, card table, brats, buns, condiments
icehog3 - burgers, vodka, soda
King James (part of it)
Twill413 (Is it July yet?)
BigVito - chicken breasts, potatoes, Patron silver, cups (plastic throw away?)
DonWeb
M1903A1
tchariya
Tristan (+ better half)


----------



## BigVito

what is Buckhead's?


----------



## King James

BigVito said:


> what is Buckhead's?


a bar downtown I believe. Freddy played there after the last brewer herf


----------



## Twill413

icehog3 said:


> Sounds like a plan....are we heading to Buckhead's after? The only reason I ask is if some are and some aren't, we need to handle the vehicle situation right. :2


As a rule I don't go to Buckhead's. Sure the tail is good to look at, but it's always so damn crowded. I guess I can make an exception for some MoBsters. Maybe I can convince the girl to drop me off at the Ryan Rd. P&R, and then maybe meet us out there afterwards to hang out with Mrs. Tristan and give my :al ass a ride home. Would like to have her meet you fella's too, or would I?


----------



## icehog3

Twill413 said:


> As a rule I don't go to Buckhead's. Sure the tail is good to look at, but it's always so damn crowded. I guess I can make an exception for some MoBsters. Maybe I can convince the girl to drop me off at the Ryan Rd. P&R, and then maybe meet us out there afterwards to hang out with Mrs. Tristan and give my :al ass a ride home. Would like to have her meet you fella's too, or would I?


I promise to be well behaved....for me, anyway. 

We can just sit and smoke, I bet a nice little area of youngsters clears out to get away from our "awful stinky cigars" whilst chainsmoking their Marlboro Reds. :r


----------



## Tristan

icehog3 said:


> I promise to be well behaved....for me, anyway.
> 
> We can just sit and smoke, I bet a nice little area of youngsters clears out to get away from our "awful stinky cigars" whilst chainsmoking their Marlboro Reds. :r


:r Very nice, I like! In my country they would go crazy for these two,.............. her,........... not so much.


----------



## BigVito

Twill413 said:


> As a rule I don't go to Buckhead's. Sure the tail is good to look at, but it's always so damn crowded. I guess I can make an exception for some MoBsters. Maybe I can convince the girl to drop me off at the Ryan Rd. P&R, and then maybe meet us out there afterwards to hang out with Mrs. Tristan and give my :al ass a ride home. Would like to have her meet you fella's too, or would I?


I'm thinking of skipping Buckhead's too.


----------



## BigVito

BigVito said:


> *Plan on attending 7/14*
> RenoB - grill, charcoal, card table, brats, buns, condiments
> icehog3 - burgers, vodka, soda
> King James (part of it)
> Twill413 (Is it July yet?)
> BigVito - salmon, chicken breasts, potatoes, Patron silver, cups (plastic throw away?)
> DonWeb
> M1903A1
> tchariya
> Tristan (+ better half)


 update


----------



## tchariya

i'll bring the lube


oh wait wrong website!

hahahahahahahahahah


----------



## Savvy

I'm not sure if I can make it or not--it depends on whether or not I go to Madison this weekend to hang out with my friend or not. If I don't I'll try to go down to Madison the weekend of the herf and swing down to Milwaukee for the herf. If you guy have room for another let me know, and I'll try to make it down. I'll give you a definite answer in about a week for sure though.


----------



## icehog3

Savvy said:


> I'm not sure if I can make it or not--it depends on whether or not I go to Madison this weekend to hang out with my friend or not. If I don't I'll try to go down to Madison the weekend of the herf and swing down to Milwaukee for the herf. If you guy have room for another let me know, and I'll try to make it down. I'll give you a definite answer in about a week for sure though.


You are more than welcome! :ss


----------



## DonWeb

Savvy said:


> If you guy have room for another let me know





icehog3 said:


> You are more than welcome! :ss


i'm widda hog - come on down savvy!


----------



## Savvy

Well I just found out that I'm definitely not going to Madison this weekend, so I'm going to try to make it happen for sure now. Will know definitely whether or not I'll be making it within the next week. But since I'm not going down this weekend, I should be able to manage a trip in a few weeks. Really hope I can make this.


----------



## Twill413

Savvy said:


> Well I just found out that I'm definitely not going to Madison this weekend, so I'm going to try to make it happen for sure now. Will know definitely whether or not I'll be making it within the next week. But since I'm not going down this weekend, I should be able to manage a trip in a few weeks. Really hope I can make this.


Love to meet ya bro. Now what should I bring to this soiree? I mean other than cigars. I assume we are going to do a BYOB? Do we need meat products? Dexy's Midnight Runners CD?


----------



## icehog3

Looks like I am the only one really pushing for Buckheads, so I guess I will just hang at Miller Field until they kick us out.


----------



## King James

I'd love to go if I could get in... for brewer herf IV (i think I'll be 21 then) we will close buckheads Tom... even if its just me and you left of the mobsters


----------



## RenoB

Twill413 said:


> Love to meet ya bro. Now what should I bring to this soiree? I mean other than cigars. I assume we are going to do a BYOB? Do we need meat products? Dexy's Midnight Runners CD?


If ya would read the thread you'd know we need stuff like plates, chips, salads, deserts, etc, etc, etc. :r Looks like meat is covered. :r

*Plan on attending 7/14*
RenoB - grill, charcoal, card table, brats, buns, condiments
icehog3 - burgers, vodka, soda
King James (part of it)
Twill413 (Is it July yet?)
BigVito - chicken breasts, potatoes, Patron silver, cups (plastic throw away?)
DonWeb
M1903A1
tchariya
Tristan (+ better half)


----------



## icehog3

Twill413 said:


> Now what should I bring to this soiree? Dexy's Midnight Runners CD?


You bastage Tony!!! :c


----------



## M1903A1

RenoB said:


> If ya would read the thread you'd know we need stuff like plates, chips, salads, deserts, etc, etc, etc. :r Looks like meat is covered. :r
> 
> *Plan on attending 7/14*
> RenoB - grill, charcoal, card table, brats, buns, condiments
> icehog3 - burgers, vodka, soda
> King James (part of it)
> Twill413 (Is it July yet?)
> BigVito - chicken breasts, potatoes, Patron silver, cups (plastic throw away?)
> DonWeb
> M1903A1
> tchariya
> Tristan (+ better half)


Want I should bring the mojito kit again? Or just the Ron Zacapa?


----------



## BigVito

*Plan on attending 7/14*
RenoB - grill, charcoal, card table, brats, buns, condiments
icehog3 - burgers, vodka, soda
King James (part of it)
Twill413 (Is it July yet?)
BigVito - salmon, chicken breasts, potatoes, Patron silver, plastic cups 
DonWeb
M1903A1
tchariya
Tristan (+ better half)


----------



## icehog3

M1903A1 said:


> Want I should bring the mojito kit again? Or just the Ron Zacapa?


If you do, let me know if you need me to bring more mint....I also have some excellent sugar I can bring.


----------



## BigVito

what kind of potatoes you want me to bring?


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> what kind of potatoes you want me to bring?


Cooked ones for me please....


----------



## RenoB

My grill is but a Smokey Joe, we could prolly use another.


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> Cooked ones for me please....


:r that I can do


----------



## BigVito

RenoB said:


> My grill is but a Smokey Joe, we could prolly use another.


I can ask my brother about his Mercury


----------



## King James

I will prolly have to resign as grillmaster for this herf since I don't know how long I will be able to stay


----------



## BigVito

King James said:


> I will prolly have to resign as grillmaster for this herf since I don't know how long I will be able to stay


you can be grillmaster for your duration there :tu


----------



## DonWeb

*Plan on attending 7/14*
RenoB - grill, charcoal, card table, brats, buns, condiments
icehog3 - burgers, vodka, soda
King James (part of it)
Twill413 (Is it July yet?)
BigVito - salmon, chicken breasts, potatoes, Patron silver, plastic cups 
DonWeb - plates, chips, etc, etc, etc.  
M1903A1
tchariya
Tristan (+ better half)


----------



## icehog3

DonWeb said:


> *Plan on attending 7/14*
> RenoB - grill, charcoal, card table, brats, buns, condiments
> icehog3 - burgers, vodka, soda
> King James (part of it)
> Twill413 (Is it July yet?)
> BigVito - salmon, chicken breasts, potatoes, Patron silver, plastic cups
> DonWeb - plates, chips, etc, etc, etc.
> M1903A1
> tchariya
> Tristan (+ better half)


MMMMMMM,,,,,etc, etc, etc.....My favorite! :tu


----------



## Tristan

*Plan on attending 7/14*
RenoB - grill, charcoal, card table, brats, buns, condiments
icehog3 - burgers, vodka, soda
King James (part of it)
Twill413 (Is it July yet?)
BigVito - salmon, chicken breasts, potatoes, Patron silver, plastic cups 
DonWeb - plates, chips, etc, etc, etc.  
M1903A1
tchariya
Tristan (+ better half) - Ridiculous Banana Cake, and more!


----------



## Twill413

What else do we need? I need something to bring along. I make some pretty good salsa, so I can whip that up, but what else?


----------



## icehog3

Twill413 said:


> What else do we need? I need something to bring along. I make some pretty good salsa, so I can whip that up, but what else?


Hookers??

:r


----------



## tchariya

icehog3 said:


> Hookers??
> 
> :r


heh...only if you can talk us all out of the legal predicament we could get into.


----------



## icehog3

tchariya said:


> heh...only if you can talk us all out of the legal predicament we could get into.


I would probably get into more trouble with the police in Wisconsin than any of y'all!

That being said, they're not hookers...they're our nieces!!


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> I would probably get into more trouble with the police in Wisconsin than any of y'all!
> 
> That being said, they're not hookers...they're our nieces!!


Ok Twill413 hookers


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> Ok Twill413 hookers


Yeah! Thanks Tony!


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> Yeah! Thanks Tony!


I may end up going to Buckheads after all :r


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> I may end up going to Buckheads after all :r


Who needs Buckheads if Tony brings hookers?? :r


----------



## Savvy

HOOKERS TOO!!!!? Oh I so have to make it down there now haha.


----------



## Twill413

So you guys don't mind if they are fat and have no teeth right? That's about all I can afford at the moment, so just give me the nod if it's cool.


----------



## icehog3

Twill413 said:


> So you guys don't mind if they are fat and have no teeth right? That's about all I can afford at the moment, so just give me the nod if it's cool.


Just like mopeds, Tony....


----------



## Twill413

icehog3 said:


> Just like mopeds, Tony....


:SM Yea fat mopeds!


----------



## icehog3

Twill413 said:


> :SM Yea fat mopeds!


Forget the hookers Tony, just bring yourself and sumpthin for me to eat (Easy perverts!).


----------



## Savvy

I can bring the paper bags...but if I don't show up you have to look at the fat toothless hookers...I don't know if you want to risk it. Perhaps somebody else should cover bags...


----------



## icehog3

Savvy said:


> I can bring the paper bags...but if I don't show up you have to look at the fat toothless hookers...I don't know if you want to risk it. Perhaps somebody else should cover bags...





> *
> Plan on attending 7/14*
> RenoB - grill, charcoal, card table, brats, buns, condiments
> icehog3 - burgers, vodka, soda
> King James (part of it)
> Twill413 (Is it July yet?)
> BigVito - salmon, chicken breasts, potatoes, Patron silver, plastic cups
> DonWeb - plates, chips, etc, etc, etc.
> M1903A1
> tchariya
> Tristan (+ better half) - Ridiculous Banana Cake, and more!


I'll stick to the burgers and booze!


----------



## DonWeb

icehog3 said:


> Forget the hookers Tony, just bring yourself and sumpthin for me to eat (Easy perverts!).


*sigh*


----------



## icehog3

DonWeb said:


> *sigh*


You don't think maybe I might eat sumpthin, Tony?


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> Who needs Buckheads if Tony brings hookers?? :r


:tu


----------



## King James

is there any food or anything that I should bring?


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> is there any food or anything that I should bring?


Yes.


----------



## King James

icehog3 said:


> Yes.


what you fellas want


----------



## BigVito

King James said:


> what you fellas want


http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1024887&postcount=153 :tu


----------



## King James

BigVito said:


> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1024887&postcount=153 :tu


haha nice


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> what you fellas want


Looks like we have burgers, brats, chicken and salmon covered, so how about T-bone steaks?

j/k....maybe some sides, potato salad, cole slaw, corn on the cob, T-bone steaks, hookers?


----------



## BigVito

King James said:


> what you fellas want


swordfish, alligator, lamb, orange cafe flan, polenta cake with mascarpone and raspberries :dr


----------



## Tristan

Bump! Only 11 days fellers!


----------



## King James

Tristan said:


> Bump! Only 11 days fellers!


woohoo!


----------



## Savvy

Ok I now know that I'll be going to Madison for sure on the right weekend, however, I don't know if I'll have a car to steal to drive down to Miller or not. If I can make it I definitely will.


----------



## tchariya

So how does the transportation for this looking up for the Chicago boys?
Is it a carpool from icehog3's place up to some Park & Ride and then hop on the BigVito express?

PM me with ideas...thoughts....

-tchariya


----------



## RenoB

I was just looking for this to bump cause we're gettin' close!

Hope it's not hot like today or you're gonna hafta bring your own damn sunblock :r


----------



## Twill413

RenoB said:


> I was just looking for this to bump cause we're gettin' close!
> 
> Hope it's not hot like today or you're gonna hafta bring your own damn sunblock :r


:tpd: Was still 85 when I left summerfest last night after seeing Pat Green. BTW I am bringing chips and salsa, after I hit the farmers market this week.


----------



## King James

was ganna go see pat green last night.... how was it?


----------



## Tristan

Hey all, what time are we going to meet?

I was looking through the thread and can't seem to find a time. 

When do you think you will all show up?

Looking forward to Saturday!


----------



## Twill413

King James said:


> was ganna go see pat green last night.... how was it?


A true American hero, and it was awesome.


----------



## RenoB

Tristan said:


> Hey all, what time are we going to meet?
> 
> I was looking through the thread and can't seem to find a time.
> 
> When do you think you will all show up?
> 
> Looking forward to Saturday!


We can't get into Miller Park parking lot until 3pm. If King James can join us for a while there, we should plan on meeting at the Ryan Rd Park & Ride at 2:45. If Jim can't join us at Miller Park I'd be willing to get to the park & ride around 2pm to smoke one with him before heading over.

What say you Jim?


----------



## icehog3

When is this herf again?

























:r :r :r


----------



## King James

possibility I can get out of going to the wedding... other wise I think it is at 2:30 so I would drive to miller park and have to come find you guys and will have an hour or 2 (from 4:00-6:00 ish hopefully) If I can skip the wedding and just go to the reception I can herf starting whenever and go until 5:30 or 6:00. I will find out for sure tonight or tomorrow


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> possibility I can get out of going to the wedding... other wise I think it is at 2:30 so I would drive to miller park and have to come find you guys and will have an hour or 2 (from 4:00-6:00 ish hopefully) If I can skip the wedding and just go to the reception I can herf starting whenever and go until 5:30 or 6:00. I will find out for sure tonight or tomorrow


Fer chrizzsake Jimmy, it is always drama with you and herfs!!! :r


----------



## RenoB

icehog3 said:


> When is this herf again?
> 
> :r :r





King James said:


> possibility I can get out of going to the wedding... other wise I think it is at 2:30 so I would drive to miller park and have to come find you guys and will have an hour or 2 (from 4:00-6:00 ish hopefully) If I can skip the wedding and just go to the reception I can herf starting whenever and go until 5:30 or 6:00. I will find out for sure tonight or tomorrow





icehog3 said:


> Fer chrizzsake Jimmy, it is always drama with you and herfs!!! :r


Alrighty then, sounds like 2:45 at the Ryan Rd Park & Ride 

See ya all then!


----------



## icehog3

RenoB said:


> Alrighty then, sounds like 2:45 at the Ryan Rd Park & Ride
> 
> See ya all then!


Can you repeat that middle part again? :r


----------



## M1903A1

RenoB said:


> We can't get into Miller Park parking lot until 3pm. If King James can join us for a while there, we should plan on meeting at the Ryan Rd Park & Ride at 2:45. If Jim can't join us at Miller Park I'd be willing to get to the park & ride around 2pm to smoke one with him before heading over.
> 
> What say you Jim?


This is the Park & Ride at Ryan Rd and Rt 41?


----------



## King James

M1903A1 said:


> This is the Park & Ride at Ryan Rd and Rt 41?


the one on 94 I believe


----------



## M1903A1

King James said:


> the one on 94 I believe


41, 94, same thing. :tu


----------



## King James

M1903A1 said:


> 41, 94, same thing. :tu


yah was just coming back to edit my post :ss wasn't thinking for a second


----------



## BigVito

King James said:


> yah was just coming back to edit my post :ss wasn't thinking for a second


:r ........


----------



## backwoods

y'all have fun Saturday...smoke one for me:ss


----------



## Twill413

can we get a final headcount for this?

Definitely Coming:

Twill413


----------



## BigVito

Twill413 said:


> can we get a final headcount for this?
> 
> Definitely Coming:
> 
> Twill413


you still bringing hookers?

Definitely Coming:

Twill413
BigVito


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> you still bringing hookers?


Definitely Coming:

Twill413
BigVito
icehog3


----------



## tchariya

icehog3 said:


> Definitely Coming:
> 
> Twill413
> BigVito
> icehog3
> tchariya - what about rides/carpool????


???


----------



## icehog3

tchariya said:


> ???


Let me know what time you are coming, maybe we can get a smoke in here before we hit the road. :ss


----------



## Tristan

Definitely Coming:

Twill413
BigVito
icehog3 
Tristan (Danielle is a maybe; she got the cold from me)


----------



## King James

Definitely Coming:

Twill413
BigVito
icehog3 
Tristan (Danielle is a maybe; she got the cold from me)[/QUOTE]
King James (for part of it at least)


----------



## M1903A1

King James said:


> Definitely Coming:
> 
> Twill413
> BigVito
> icehog3
> Tristan (Danielle is a maybe; she got the cold from me)


King James (for part of it at least)[/QUOTE]

M1903A1 :tu


----------



## tchariya

King James said:


> Definitely Coming:
> 
> Twill413
> BigVito
> icehog3
> Tristan (Danielle is a maybe; she got the cold from me)


King James (for part of it at least)[/QUOTE]

tchariya

Tom what time do you want to leave to get there?


----------



## icehog3

tchariya said:


> King James (for part of it at least)


tchariya

Tom what time do you want to leave to get there?[/QUOTE]

If we need to be there by 2:45, we probably want to leave by 1:45. If you want to smoke one here first, I suggest 12:30 or so?


----------



## Savvy

:cFound out my mom wants me to stay home and watch the dog and my little brother. My other brother is going to to Madison to register for classes, so if I don't stay home they'd have to ditch my brother and dog at my grandparents.....which I'd have absolutely no problem with. But it's looking like I'm not going to be able to make it down for this, which really is annoying. Hope you guys have an awesome time, and I really wish I could make it down.


----------



## Sir Tony

Hey Guys! I'm back! I had a lot of shit going on in my life, that is why I have been absent. I still love you guys!

I should be able to make it, depends on if anything changes with work, if not I am all in baby!


----------



## King James

Sir Tony said:


> Hey Guys! I'm back! I had a lot of shit going on in my life, that is why I have been absent. I still love you guys!
> 
> I should be able to make it, depends on if anything changes with work, if not I am all in baby!


back from the effin dead


----------



## Twill413

King James said:


> Definitely Coming:
> 
> Twill413
> BigVito
> icehog3
> Tristan (Danielle is a maybe; she got the cold from me)


King James (for part of it at least)
M1903A1
tchariya
Sir Tony (Maybe)[/QUOTE]

Just cleaning up the list you slobs! :ss

Rob, You wanna pick me up on your way there?


----------



## King James

your list wasn't clean tony... now it is 


Definitely Coming:

Twill413
BigVito
icehog3 
Tristan (Danielle is a maybe; she got the cold from me)
King James (for part of it at least)
M1903A1
tchariya
Sir Tony


----------



## Twill413

King James said:


> your list wasn't clean tony... now it is
> 
> Definitely Coming:
> 
> Twill413
> BigVito
> icehog3
> Tristan (Danielle is a maybe; she got the cold from me)
> King James (for part of it at least)
> M1903A1
> tchariya
> Sir Tony


Damn, well look at that. Not sure what I did, but thanks anyways Jimbo.


----------



## RenoB

Sir Tony said:


> Hey Guys! I'm back! I had a lot of shit going on in my life, that is why I have been absent. I still love you guys!
> 
> I should be able to make it, depends on if anything changes with work, if not I am all in baby!


this isn't Jim yankin' our chains is it? if not, welcome back bro - glad you got that $hit outa your system.

and good timing on the return, we need your kraut on Saturday!



Twill413 said:


> Rob, You wanna pick me up on your way there?


yeah, i can do that - pm your addy.

Definitely Coming:

Twill413
BigVito
icehog3 
Tristan (Danielle is a maybe; she got the cold from me)
King James (for part of it at least)
M1903A1
tchariya
Sir Tony
RenoB (butt of course!)


----------



## icehog3

RenoB said:


> Definitely Coming:
> 
> Twill413
> BigVito
> icehog3
> Tristan (Danielle is a maybe; she got the cold from me)
> King James (for part of it at least)
> M1903A1
> tchariya
> Sir Tony
> RenoB (butt of course!)


Hooray!! I still got the burgers, vodka and soda!


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> Hooray!! I still got the burgers, vodka and soda!


whose bringin what?


----------



## stashu

I wish all you guys a great time. :tu

I'll be spending a Friday night at the fights and a NASCAR weekend down in Joliet with my son, but we'll see you in August.


----------



## icehog3

stashu said:


> I wish all you guys a great time. :tu
> 
> I'll be spending a Friday night at the fights and a NASCAR weekend down in Joliet with my son, but we'll see you in August.


Sorry you can't make it Stan.


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> whose bringin what?


RenoB - grill, charcoal, card table, brats, buns, condiments
icehog3 - burgers, vodka, soda
King James - ???
Twill413 - Chips and Salsa
BigVito - salmon, chicken breasts, potatoes, Patron silver, plastic cups 
DonWeb - plates, chips, etc, etc, etc. 
M1903A1 - ???
tchariya - ???
Tristan (+ better half) - Ridiculous Banana Cake, and more!


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> RenoB - grill, charcoal, card table, brats, buns, condiments
> icehog3 - burgers, vodka, soda
> King James - ???
> Twill413 - Chips and Salsa
> BigVito - salmon, chicken breasts, potatoes, Patron silver, plastic cups
> DonWeb - plates, chips, etc, etc, etc.
> M1903A1 - ???
> tchariya - ???
> Tristan (+ better half) - Ridiculous Banana Cake, and more!


great now I know what I need to bring, you want the chicken breasts or chicken in general?


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> great now I know what I need to bring, you want the chicken breasts or chicken in general?


Now you know?? You were the one who posted this stuff a week ago!! :r

I would say boneless breasts for sure, pieces take way too long to cook...


----------



## M1903A1

icehog3 said:


> M1903A1 - ???


Same as before...Mojito kit, Polish beer and that Ron Zacapa 23 we didn't get to try last time.
Oh, and plastic cups.

Sound like a plan? :dr


----------



## icehog3

RenoB - grill, charcoal, card table, brats, buns, condiments
icehog3 - burgers, vodka, soda
King James - ???
Twill413 - Chips and Salsa
BigVito - salmon, chicken breasts, potatoes, Patron silver, plastic cups 
DonWeb - plates, chips, etc, etc, etc. 
M1903A1 - Mojito kit, Polish beer, Ron Zacapa 23, plastic cups
tchariya - ???
Tristan (+ better half) - Ridiculous Banana Cake, and more!


----------



## lil_tyrant

Well I just wouldn't believe my luck. At work today one of my co-workers was giving away his tickets to the game. I'll see you all on sat I'll bring some soda or something.


----------



## Sir Tony

Dammit Tom, don't forget about me!

RenoB - grill, charcoal, card table, brats, buns, condiments
icehog3 - burgers, vodka, soda
King James - ???
Twill413 - Chips and Salsa
BigVito - salmon, chicken breasts, potatoes, Patron silver, plastic cups
DonWeb - plates, chips, etc, etc, etc.
M1903A1 - Mojito kit, Polish beer, Ron Zacapa 23, plastic cups
tchariya - ???
Tristan (+ better half) - Ridiculous Banana Cake, and more!
Sir Tony - I got the best kraut in the world!

What should I bring??!?!


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> Now you know?? You were the one who posted this stuff a week ago!! :r
> 
> I would say boneless breasts for sure, pieces take way too long to cook...


then I will stick with them :tu


----------



## BigVito

Sir Tony said:


> Dammit Tom, don't forget about me!
> 
> RenoB - grill, charcoal, card table, brats, buns, condiments
> icehog3 - burgers, vodka, soda
> King James - ???
> Twill413 - Chips and Salsa
> BigVito - salmon, chicken breasts, potatoes, Patron silver, plastic cups
> DonWeb - plates, chips, etc, etc, etc.
> M1903A1 - Mojito kit, Polish beer, Ron Zacapa 23, plastic cups
> tchariya - ???
> Tristan (+ better half) - Ridiculous Banana Cake, and more!
> Sir Tony - I got the best kraut in the world!
> 
> What should I bring??!?!


extra kraut :r:tu


----------



## icehog3

Sir Tony said:


> Dammit Tom, don't forget about me!
> 
> RenoB - grill, charcoal, card table, brats, buns, condiments
> icehog3 - burgers, vodka, soda
> King James - ???
> Twill413 - Chips and Salsa
> BigVito - salmon, chicken breasts, potatoes, Patron silver, plastic cups
> DonWeb - plates, chips, etc, etc, etc.
> M1903A1 - Mojito kit, Polish beer, Ron Zacapa 23, plastic cups
> tchariya - ???
> Tristan (+ better half) - Ridiculous Banana Cake, and more!
> Sir Tony - I got the best kraut in the world!
> 
> What should I bring??!?!


How about some kraut? :dr


----------



## King James

mmmmm kraut


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> mmmmm kraut


RenoB - grill, charcoal, card table, brats, buns, condiments
icehog3 - burgers, vodka, soda
King James - ???
Twill413 - Chips and Salsa
BigVito - salmon, chicken breasts, potatoes, Patron silver, plastic cups
DonWeb - plates, chips, etc, etc, etc.
M1903A1 - Mojito kit, Polish beer, Ron Zacapa 23, plastic cups
tchariya - ???
Tristan (+ better half) - Ridiculous Banana Cake, and more!
Sir Tony - kraut

What are you bringing Jimmy?


----------



## tchariya

icehog3 said:


> RenoB - grill, charcoal, card table, brats, buns, condiments
> icehog3 - burgers, vodka, soda
> King James - ???
> Twill413 - Chips and Salsa
> BigVito - salmon, chicken breasts, potatoes, Patron silver, plastic cups
> DonWeb - plates, chips, etc, etc, etc.
> M1903A1 - Mojito kit, Polish beer, Ron Zacapa 23, plastic cups
> tchariya - ???
> Tristan (+ better half) - Ridiculous Banana Cake, and more!
> Sir Tony - kraut
> 
> What are you bringing Jimmy?


He's bringing his mom!


----------



## tchariya

icehog3 said:


> RenoB - grill, charcoal, card table, brats, buns, condiments
> icehog3 - burgers, vodka, soda
> King James - ???
> Twill413 - Chips and Salsa
> BigVito - salmon, chicken breasts, potatoes, Patron silver, plastic cups
> DonWeb - plates, chips, etc, etc, etc.
> M1903A1 - Mojito kit, Polish beer, Ron Zacapa 23, plastic cups
> tchariya - ???
> Tristan (+ better half) - Ridiculous Banana Cake, and more!
> Sir Tony - kraut
> 
> What are you bringing Jimmy?


tchariya - 2 fold-out chairs, banana lounger, and non-alcoholic drinks + ice ice ice


----------



## tchariya

RenoB said:


> this isn't Jim yankin' our chains is it? if not, welcome back bro - glad you got that $hit outa your system.
> 
> and good timing on the return, we need your kraut on Saturday!
> 
> yeah, i can do that - pm your addy.
> 
> Definitely Coming:
> 
> Twill413
> BigVito
> icehog3
> Tristan (Danielle is a maybe; she got the cold from me)
> King James (for part of it at least)
> M1903A1
> tchariya
> Sir Tony
> RenoB (butt of course!)


Hey RenoB,

You should bring your Sirius/XM satellite setup. Someone might need to bring some heavy duty AC power converter. Maybe some poker chips!?!


----------



## Sir Tony

I have a nice poker set. I'll bring it.


----------



## BigVito

Guess what :r


----------



## tchariya

man we might need like a tent/huge umbrella or something to provide us with nice shade....maybe something easily erectable.


----------



## icehog3

RenoB - grill, charcoal, card table, brats, buns, condiments
icehog3 - burgers, vodka, soda
King James - ???
Twill413 - Chips and Salsa
BigVito - salmon, chicken breasts, potatoes, Patron silver, plastic cups
DonWeb - plates, chips, etc, etc, etc.
M1903A1 - Mojito kit, Polish beer, Ron Zacapa 23, plastic cups
tchariya - 2 fold-out chairs, banana lounger, non-alcoholic drinks + ice ice ice
Tristan (+ better half) - Ridiculous Banana Cake, and more!
Sir Tony - kraut

What are you bringing Jimmy?


----------



## BigVito

tchariya said:


> man we might need like a tent/huge umbrella or something to provide us with nice shade....maybe something easily erectable.


:r not touching this.....

Maybe we could find something in the mancave?


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> RenoB - grill, charcoal, card table, brats, buns, condiments
> icehog3 - burgers, vodka, soda
> King James - ???
> Twill413 - Chips and Salsa
> BigVito - salmon, chicken breasts, potatoes, Patron silver, plastic cups
> DonWeb - plates, chips, etc, etc, etc.
> M1903A1 - Mojito kit, Polish beer, Ron Zacapa 23, plastic cups
> tchariya - 2 fold-out chairs, banana lounger, non-alcoholic drinks + ice ice ice
> Tristan (+ better half) - Ridiculous Banana Cake, and more!
> Sir Tony - kraut
> 
> *What are you bringing Jimmy?*


----------



## Sir Tony

RenoB - grill, charcoal, card table, brats, buns, condiments
icehog3 - burgers, vodka, soda
King James - ???
Twill413 - Chips and Salsa
BigVito - salmon, chicken breasts, potatoes, Patron silver, plastic cups
DonWeb - plates, chips, etc, etc, etc.
M1903A1 - Mojito kit, Polish beer, Ron Zacapa 23, plastic cups
tchariya - 2 fold-out chairs, banana lounger, non-alcoholic drinks + ice ice ice
Tristan (+ better half) - Ridiculous Banana Cake, and more!
Sir Tony - Homemade Kraut, Special Brat Sauce, Poker Set

JAMES????????


----------



## BigVito

Sir Tony said:


> RenoB - grill, charcoal, card table, brats, buns, condiments
> icehog3 - burgers, vodka, soda
> King James - ???
> Twill413 - Chips and Salsa
> BigVito - salmon, chicken breasts, potatoes, Patron silver, plastic cups
> DonWeb - plates, chips, etc, etc, etc.
> M1903A1 - Mojito kit, Polish beer, Ron Zacapa 23, plastic cups
> tchariya - 2 fold-out chairs, banana lounger, non-alcoholic drinks + ice ice ice
> Tristan (+ better half) - Ridiculous Banana Cake, and more!
> Sir Tony - Homemade Kraut, Special Brat Sauce, Poker Set
> 
> JAMES????????


*Jimmy boy????*


----------



## King James

i can bring sides... either chips or pasta salad or something


----------



## BigVito

King James said:


> i can bring sides... either chips or pasta salad or something


ham and cheddar pasta salad??:dr


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> i can bring sides... either chips or pasta salad or something


Well....which will it be.....or both??? C'mon Man, we need to know!!!


----------



## King James

I dunno if I can answer .... if I'm there from 2:30-5:30 I'll bring the pasta salad.... if I can only come for the hour or 2 in the middle I'll bring chips.... do you really need a definite answer or were you kidding?


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> I dunno if I can answer .... if I'm there from 2:30-5:30 I'll bring the pasta salad.... if I can only come for the hour or 2 in the middle I'll bring chips.... do you really need a definite answer or were you kidding?


I was giving you as hard a time as I could Brother.... :r


----------



## BigVito

King James said:


> I dunno if I can answer .... if I'm there from 2:30-5:30 I'll bring the pasta salad.... if I can only come for the hour or 2 in the middle I'll bring chips.... do you really need a definite answer or were you kidding?


I hope you are there from 1430-1730


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> I hope you are there from 1430-1730


Or even longer.....I loves me some Jimmy!


----------



## Sir Tony

icehog3 said:


> Or even longer.....I loves me some Jimmy!


I'm telling his mommy.


----------



## icehog3

Sir Tony said:


> I'm telling his mommy.


I've talked to her on the phone.....she loves me.


----------



## RenoB

King James said:


> I dunno if I can answer .... if I'm there from 2:30-5:30 I'll bring the pasta salad.... if I can only come for the hour or 2 in the middle I'll bring chips.... *do you really need a definite answer or were you kidding?*


damn Tom, give him a break - he's gonna get a complex or something :r


----------



## icehog3

RenoB said:


> damn Tom, give him a break - he's gonna get a complex or something :r


Another one??????? :r


----------



## RPB67

icehog3 said:


> Another one??????? :r


Just give him a beaten when he gets there.........:r

Especially if he doesnt bring any good food. :ss


----------



## BigVito

RPB67 said:


> Just give him a beaten when he gets there.........:r
> 
> Especially if he doesnt bring any good food. :ss


:tpd::r


----------



## Tristan

Almost ready to hit the sac; see you fellas in 15 hours!


----------



## King James

yup see ya soon


----------



## Sir Tony

Lets get ready to do this shit!


----------



## icehog3

RPB67 said:


> Just give him a beaten when he gets there.........:r
> 
> Especially if he doesnt bring any good food. :ss


Can I give him a beating even if he does bring food?

:r


----------



## tchariya

BigVito said:


> :r not touching this.....
> 
> Maybe we could find something in the mancave?


You are terrible....I purposely typed it that way........

bwuhahahahahahahahhaah


----------



## icehog3

Wake up, pack the cooler....and Milwaukee, here we come!

Now I wish we had got tix for the game, the Cubs are only 3 1/2 behind the Brewcrew now.


----------



## Sir Tony

Well men I am off to work. See you later!


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> Wake up, pack the cooler....and Milwaukee, here we come!
> 
> Now I wish we had got tix for the game, the Cubs are only 3 1/2 behind the Brewcrew now.


we could check at the gates but I rather sit on my ass smoke a cigar and drink. Now if you could smoke a cigar at your seat :ss


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> Can I give him a beating even if he does bring food?
> 
> :r


Yes:tu


----------



## BigVito

RenoB - grill, charcoal, card table, brats, buns, condiments
icehog3 - burgers, vodka, soda
King James - mom
Twill413 - Chips and Salsa
BigVito - Bourbon Maple BBQ Baby Back Ribs, chicken breasts, potatoes(looking into it)
DonWeb - plates, chips, etc, etc, etc.
M1903A1 - Mojito kit, Polish beer, Ron Zacapa 23, plastic cups
tchariya - 2 fold-out chairs, banana lounger, non-alcoholic drinks + ice ice ice
Tristan (+ better half) - Ridiculous Banana Cake, and more!
Sir Tony - Homemade Kraut, Special Brat Sauce, Poker Set

Updated my list


----------



## King James

icehog3 said:


> Wake up, pack the cooler....and Milwaukee, here we come!
> 
> Now I wish we had got tix for the game, the Cubs are only 3 1/2 behind the Brewcrew now.


dont worry, the cubs will still eff up like usual


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> dont worry, the cubs will still eff up like usual


Yeah, too bad they haven't won all those World Series like the Brewers.  :r


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> RenoB - grill, charcoal, card table, brats, buns, condiments
> icehog3 - burgers, vodka, soda
> King James - mom
> Twill413 - Chips and Salsa
> BigVito - *Bourbon Maple BBQ Baby Back Ribs*, chicken breasts, potatoes(looking into it)
> DonWeb - plates, chips, etc, etc, etc.
> M1903A1 - Mojito kit, Polish beer, Ron Zacapa 23, plastic cups
> tchariya - 2 fold-out chairs, banana lounger, non-alcoholic drinks + ice ice ice
> Tristan (+ better half) - Ridiculous Banana Cake, and more!
> Sir Tony - Homemade Kraut, Special Brat Sauce, Poker Set
> 
> Updated my list


B-O-I-I-I-I-N-G!!! :dr

What kind of pototoes were you bringing, I will try to stop at the store.


----------



## Sir Tony

BigVito said:


> RenoB - grill, charcoal, card table, brats, buns, condiments
> icehog3 - burgers, vodka, soda
> King James - mom
> Twill413 - Chips and Salsa
> BigVito - *Bourbon Maple BBQ Baby Back Ribs*, chicken breasts, potatoes(looking into it)
> DonWeb - plates, chips, etc, etc, etc.
> M1903A1 - Mojito kit, Polish beer, Ron Zacapa 23, plastic cups
> tchariya - 2 fold-out chairs, banana lounger, non-alcoholic drinks + ice ice ice
> Tristan (+ better half) - Ridiculous Banana Cake, and more!
> Sir Tony - Homemade Kraut, Special Brat Sauce, Poker Set
> 
> Updated my list


YES!!!!!

Anything else someone wants me to bring besides Jim's mom?


----------



## RPB67

You guys have fun.

Looks like a good spread there. 

You guys are making me hungry !!!

For food and cigars. :ss


----------



## icehog3

Sir Tony said:


> YES!!!!!
> 
> Anything else someone wants me to bring besides Jim's mom?


Yeah....tell his Mom to bring some pasta salad.


----------



## pnoon

Take LOTS of pictures!


----------



## icehog3

pnoon said:


> Take LOTS of pictures!


Of the pasta salad?


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> Of the pasta salad?


such an odd request


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> B-O-I-I-I-I-N-G!!! :dr
> 
> What kind of pototoes were you bringing, I will try to stop at the store.


Just some Yukon Gold Potatoes


----------



## Sir Tony

Jim and I are leaving for the store soon. Anyone need anything?


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> Yeah....tell his Mom to bring some pasta salad.


:r thats the only way we will get some


----------



## DonWeb

pnoon said:


> Take LOTS of pictures!


----------



## icehog3

Sir Tony said:


> Jim and I are leaving for the store soon. Anyone need anything?


We needed fricking potatoes!! :r

If anyone is out there, Than is running late (again  ) and won;t be here until 1:30....hopefully we will be there by 2:30.


----------



## Savvy

I hope you guys had an awesome time today, I really wish I could have made it. I'm still bummed that I'm stuck at home...


----------



## Sir Tony

Great herf guys! I had a great time! Thank you to everyone! I am glad I got my life straightened out before this herf. It's nice to know I have some great friends out there.


----------



## RenoB

Now THAT was a repeat herf worth repeating!!!! A dozen gorillas eating, drinking and herfin it up with 42,000 of our closest friends.

Since Freddy wasn't here to get us a private booth at the club, we opted to stay in the parking lot a Miller Park until we were told the crowd for today's game was starting to arrive 

So many classic scenes yesterday. Scott (M19...) missed us at the park n ride and still came to the park, he spent an hour searching us out in a grid pattern and managed to find us. But he forgot the mojitos in his car and had to trek all the way to the other side of the park to get the fixn's. But he forgot the limes, so back he went. Tristan was the master masher, mixin up pitchers of that sweet n sour concoction with a water bottle in a big drink cup.

We lured lost n drunk folks into our den of iniquity with the beeping of car alarms. etc, etc, etc - right Tony?

My face is sore from laughing this morning, can't wait to see some pics. Jim, you ddn't just miss one herf, you missed two - we went past midnight bro!

Great job on the meat Perry, Sir Tony came thru with the kraut big time. Than and Tom brought some fresh corn on the cob and Tristans banana cake was unreal. I gotta thank a few of you for some great smokes too. Tristan for the SP Bachelleres and a chico, Tom for the Party du Con #1, DonWeb for the JL2 and Twill for the Punch Punch.

This has definately got to be an annual thing!


----------



## icehog3

What a great event! They say the sequel is never as good as the original, but this one was an exception!

Rob, thanks for the grilling you did!! Awesome brats with Sir Tony's awesome kraut, great chicken and ribs from BigVito, Tristan's delicious Banana cake, TonyTwill's outrageous salsa, Scott's magic Mojito's, Than's fresh corn on the cob, and lots of other great food and drink from the other MoBsters made this event a culinary delight!

So great to see everyone again, TonyDW giving me spirit to aspire to, Jimmy actually hanging with us for a good while, and everyone in good humor. After the game let out, people walking out from the game (which we never went in to) were using their car remote alarms to try and find their cars. So all of us kept setting off ours and people came flocking by the dozens to our group, only to find their cars weren't there! 

I was gifted some magical cigars by the MoBsters, and the ones I chose to smoke at the herf included:

Padron 26 Natty from BigVito.
RyJ Ex. #4 from RenoB
JL#2 from Don Web
Punch Punch from Twill413

plus I brought home several sweet smokes as well.

Once again, thanks to all the MoB Crew for a great day, a great event, and some great friendships....y'all make me proud to be a MoBster.


----------



## BigVito

I had a great time, once again great food smokes drinks and Family. there was a Brewers Herf Bomber there, I'll report it as soon as I recover :ss


----------



## DonWeb

*Brewer Herf: A TailGate Recipe*

*Yield: 650 Servings or One MoB
Time: 12 Hours*

*INGREDIENTS:*

92 Ears of corn
165 lbs of select brats-ribs-hamburger
98 Assorted Buns
 1 Cave Chair
2 Large Ashtrays (minimum)
1 Cab Triple-Refined Fuel

*Not Shown Here:*

Grills & Utensils
Cigars
Plates, Paper Towels, Napkins
Cigars
Cakes, cookies
Cigars
Hydating Fluids
Cigars
Etc., etc


----------



## DonWeb

*Brewer Herf: A TailGate Recipe*
(Cont.)

*Instructions:*

Choose A Herf Location (modeled by: tchariya)
Set up Cooking Equipment (modeled by: BigVito)
Unpack and Place Victuals (modeled by: tchariya)
 Unpack and Place Hydrating Refreshments (modeled by: Icehog3)
Preheat Grills in accordance with Victual Recommendations
Use Expert Help for proper grilling times (modeled by: RenoB)


----------



## RenoB

Awesome recipe Tony, thanks for sharing 

where do you come up with this stuff?!?!


----------



## DonWeb

*Brewer Herf: A TailGate Recipe*(Cont ii.)

*Instructions:*

DO: Invite strangers to partake of your company
DO: Allow them to entertain you
DO: Provide equal opportunity to the infirm.
DO NOT: place cigars in a baby's reach - they will eat them.


----------



## DonWeb

DonWeb said:


> *
> Unpack
> SetUp
> Prepare
> *


*Brewer Herf: A TailGate Recipe*(Cont iii.)

*... and Enjoy Good Company:*

RenoB
Tristan
IceHog3
tchariya
King James
Twill43
SirTony
M1903A1
BigVito


----------



## Sir Tony

Very nice Tony! Thank you for the pictures!


----------



## M1903A1

Ah yes, me as I was trying to recharge and rehydrate after practically walking to Cuba and back lookin' for all youse guys! (And I STILL hadn't gone for the mojitos and mint--TWICE--yet!)

Truly, who could ask for more???:tu :ss


----------



## M1903A1

And thanks again to Twill43 for helping me haul the cooler all that distance!


----------



## tchariya

DonWeb said:


> *Brewer Herf: A TailGate Recipe*(Cont ii.)
> 
> *Instructions:*
> 
> DO: Invite strangers to partake of your company
> DO: Allow them to entertain you
> DO: Provide equal opportunity to the infirm.
> DO NOT: place cigars in a baby's reach - they will eat them.


Heh...the guests were interesting and entertaining. Too bad I wasn't slick enough to grab some email addresses so we could send the pictures off to them.

Man...herfing at random sporting event parking lots in great weather provides for great monkey comrade re as well as wonderful food and spirits and don't forget delicious smokes.

Hey..the scenery was nice too.

Oh dont forget...

Some random cute girl: Hey I got a *****.
Some random cute girl's guy/companion: Yeah and her ***** is in my pants!!!

:r


----------



## BigVito

It was a great time even for five-minute Jim :r

update on bomber posted http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=93938


----------



## King James

great herf fellas... sorry I couldn't stay the whole time but was glad to be there for the time I was. I will have the group pics and such up later tonight


----------



## RPB67

Do all the woman gravitate towards Tom !!!

You chicago guys always have nice looking chicks at your herfs. :tu

Man, looks like you guys had fun. 

I see Rob was keeping up with tradition with a new hat and looks like Tristan is becoming a Rob wanna be with his....:r

I can taste the grilled food now. You guys look like you had a blast. :ss:tu


----------



## RenoB

BigVito said:


> It was a great time even for five-minute Jim :r


Is that why his picture is blurry? In 'n out!



King James said:


> great herf fellas... sorry I couldn't stay the whole time but was glad to be there for the time I was.


I'm sure you had fun doin' the polka Jim 



RPB67 said:


> I see Rob was keeping up with tradition with a new hat and looks like Tristan is becoming a Rob wanna be with his....:r


Actually Richard, I was the only one that brought ANY hats and everyone wanted one  I had to dig deep in the trunk of my car to take care of everyone :r

And yeah, this herf is one for the record book - what a time!!!


----------



## King James

there was no polka actually... but did get to dance w/ a couple really hott drunk chicks


----------



## BigVito

King James said:


> there was no polka actually... but did get to dance w/ a couple really hott drunk chicks


your mom and sister don't count


----------



## M1903A1

tchariya said:


> Oh dont forget...
> 
> Some random cute girl: Hey I got a *****.
> Some random cute girl's guy/companion: Yeah and her ***** is in my pants!!!
> 
> :r


Tom had fun with that one!!!!!! :r :r :tu


----------



## King James

BigVito said:


> your sister don't count


don't have any sisters :fu


----------



## BigVito

King James said:


> don't have any sisters :fu


:r dogs?


----------



## icehog3

Great pics Tony, thank you!! And I did have a boatload of the cookies you brought, great nicotine antidote!

Richard, you would have had a great time, wish you didn't live so far!

We actually recruited a new member for Club Stogie, all it took was 9 nice Gorillas and one Bolivar PC...hope we see him around here soon.

...and the chicks too.


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> don't have any sisters :fu


Those weren't his sisters, Perry....they were cousins. I think that's legal in Wisconsin, right?


----------



## DonWeb

icehog3 said:


> Those weren't his sisters, Perry....they were cousins. I think that's legal in Wisconsin, right?


yes it is legal... under certain conditions 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Wisconsin Statute 190.111 sub. VI. para.(a) - the right of intimate contact shall be granted to persons under the following conditions:
(a) persons shall be no more closely related than 2nd cousins.
(b) persons must have reached legal majority in their county.
(b.1) 18 years of age in most counties
(b.2) legal age reduction clause is in effect as proximity nears Illinois
(b.2.i) refer to sub XVI. IceHog3 Inclusion Act​


----------



## DonWeb

By the way...

Has anyone played with these before? what is the game called? how do you keep score?

Clicky


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> Those weren't his sisters, Perry....they were cousins. I think that's legal in Wisconsin, right?


:r Only in his municipality


----------



## Tristan

RPB67 said:


> I see Rob was keeping up with tradition with a new hat and looks like Tristan is becoming a Rob wanna be with his....:r


:r Rob saved my ass again! Without him I would have been a lobster!

Thanks for everything you guys. The food was outstanding, the cigars were great and the company was even better. I had a stellar time. We ate like kings and smoked like bishops.

I can't wait until MMH II so we can herf again!

Tony aka Donweb; great pictures as always man!


----------



## backwoods

damn...i missed another great HERF gonna have to start calling me Jim

The first Brewer HERf was awesome, but it looks like u guys beat it by a mile.

Great pics and posts guys....hopefully I will be able to see you all at MMHII


----------



## RenoB

DonWeb said:


> By the way...
> 
> Has anyone played with these before? what is the game called? how do you keep score?
> 
> Clicky


I've played with something similar and remember a verse that was part of the game:

The bigger the better
The tighter the sweater
We must, we must
We must improve the bust


----------



## stevieray

DonWeb said:


> By the way...
> 
> Has anyone played with these before? what is the game called? how do you keep score?
> 
> Clicky


I believe that is Ladder Golf

linky

rules

My brother introduced me to this game a few weeks ago. He built his own game with PVC from Home Depot. Drilled holes and ran rope through the golf balls. Kinda along the same lines as horseshoes. The game is very addicting.


----------



## BigVito

stevieray said:


> I believe that is Ladder Golf
> 
> link


did you see the fine print?? Just add alcohol.


----------



## RenoB

stevieray said:


> I believe that is Ladder Golf


Indeed, there is ladder golf in the foreground!

Guess I was just a little distracted :r


----------



## Twill413

RenoB said:


> Indeed, there is ladder golf in the foreground!
> 
> Guess I was just a little distracted :r


There's something in the foreground?


----------



## BigVito

RenoB said:


> Indeed, there is ladder golf in the foreground!
> 
> Guess I was just a little distracted :r


I'm not going to say what you were distracted by


----------



## Twill413

M1903A1 said:


> And thanks again to Twill43 for helping me haul the cooler all that distance!


sacrifices must be made in pursuit of the imbibing of quality cocktails. I must say thank you for the Ron Zapacas 23, some mighty fine rum.

Tristan- Thanks for the Sancho and the outrageous banana cake, and the chico for the wait at the PNR.

Tom- Thank you for the Partagas Du Con.

Rob- For the SLR PC.

Than- For the LGC SR.

Tony(DonWeb)- For the JL, as well as taking all those beautiful pictures.

Tony(SirTony)- Glad to have you back. Kraut and Secret Sauce were amazing.

Perry- Always fun to herf with you bro.

Jim- Too bad you couldn't stay...again. You will be able to make a full herf one of these days, I can just feel it.


----------



## Tristan

DonWeb said:


> By the way...
> 
> Has anyone played with these before? what is the game called? how do you keep score?
> 
> Clicky


Another name for that game is "testicle toss." It's a lot of fun actually. The top tier is 3 points, next is 2, bottom is 1. Each team takes turns tossing the testicles; if the other team wraps around the same tier as you it nullifies your points. It's possible to knock the opponents testicles off as well.


----------



## King James

Group Pic!

http://imageshack.us


----------



## RPB67

What a crew..........:tu


----------



## King James

RPB67 said:


> What a crew..........:tu


amen


----------



## Sir Tony

My best brothers!


----------



## tchariya

I cant find my car!


----------



## icehog3

tchariya said:


> I cant find my car!


:r:r:tu


----------



## M1903A1

tchariya said:


> I cant find my car!


That was me a coupla times!


----------



## BigVito

M1903A1 said:


> That was me a coupla times!


that will teach you to park in BFE


----------



## RPB67

tchariya said:


> I cant find my car!


Another Mojito, you would have found it .........:r


----------



## King James

RPB67 said:


> Another Mojito, you would have found it .........:r


mmmmm mojito


----------

